# My first NEUTRAL look. With a splash of silver



## sassychix (Aug 22, 2007)

Im used to bright, bold crazy colours. but this time, i went for a neutral. My first! But i just HAD to have colour! LOL
So a splash of blue based silver  ..

Enjoy!

As usual, begin with your prepped face.





here i am with my large amt of concealer to conceal my hideously dark circles





my FAV: Sephora fixing base





apply base to entire eyelid





Mummy gave me these 2 palettes frm her elizabeth arden  coffret. I didnt want them at first cuz they were so not my kinda colours! Neutrals? Ugh! But then i was bored so i took em n tried a neutral look..for once! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Take a CREAM coloured eyeshadow, with a medium sized flat brush





apply to your mobile lid





like so





then go for a BROWNISH colour





Apply it frm the CORNER , in this manner..





and slowly into your crease. I used a fluffy angled brush for better control.





like so..





u can always blend later or now if u want to.





next, this DUSTY PINK colour to be applied slightly above the crease





use a fluffy brush for better application 





then go for your BEIGE/CREAM colour or your usual browbone colour, and apply as highlight. I used a bigget flat brush for this
*hehe..incase u noticed...thats me in red with my girlfriend in black at my 21st bollywood party*










dip a small angled firm brush into ur fluidline.blacktrack used here





and do a fine thin line on your TOP LASHLINE










curl, Prime, Mascara!










Now i use this metallic jumbo BLUE sephora pencil 





and line my LOWER LASHLINE





like so..





Take this silverish colour. its not totally grey, looks a lil blue if u ask me





using a small brush, DAB the colour onto the areas where u applied the jumbo blue pencil





yayyy!!





now im grabbing my fluffy blusher brush, and using this dusty orange colour
(hehe.. thats ME like 3 years back!)





suck in those cheeks, and apply blusher





for more shimmer/ radiant glow, i use Mac Global Glow Msf





dont suck in now.. SMILE. n apply to the apple of your cheeks





light natural colour for a lip liner





line them lips!





lipgloss frm the coffret





aplly some shimmer to your puckers!





then dip your black eye pencil into your fluidline





and line your WATERLINE


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAND UR DONE!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








































THANK U FOR LOOKIN


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Aug 22, 2007)

Ohhhh it looks awesome! You should wear naturals because they look great on you!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Aug 22, 2007)

Simply beautiful ! thanks for the great tutorial !


----------



## flowerhead (Aug 22, 2007)

Pretty, you have a great natural lip tone!


----------



## x.miranda (Aug 22, 2007)

Fabulous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this look suits you!


----------



## macface (Aug 22, 2007)

stunning.


----------



## frocher (Aug 22, 2007)

I love the neutrals on you, it compliments your skin tone.


----------



## user79 (Aug 22, 2007)

Very nice, thanks!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 22, 2007)

elizabeth arden has really pretty sets.  I like neutrals.   

You are getting in that fall mood.  I can see it.  It's very pretty.


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Aug 22, 2007)

Your skin is flawless! You always look amazing! Great job!


----------



## aliciaz727 (Aug 22, 2007)

you look very nice with neutral colors! beautiful!


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 22, 2007)

This look really suits you!


----------



## Hilly (Aug 22, 2007)

I always love your looks! You are so beautiful


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 22, 2007)

Gorgeous!  Thanks for the tut!


----------



## sassychix (Aug 22, 2007)

everyone is soo sweet
thanku


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 23, 2007)

*~*Pretty...thanks!!!*~*


----------



## sassychix (Aug 23, 2007)

thank YOU!


----------



## breathless (Aug 23, 2007)

great tut! thanks soo much!


----------



## n_c (Aug 23, 2007)

Sooo pretty, thanks for the tut!


----------



## deyda (Aug 24, 2007)

Magnifique !!!


----------



## Mz_Shoogah (Aug 24, 2007)

Wow! Absolutely gorgeous... thanks for that tut!!! I loved it soo much, I think I'm gonna try it tonight!!

PS. I think that lip color looks amazing on you!!!


----------



## pichima (Aug 24, 2007)

you look amazing with neutral colours!!
that palette is very nice, don't stop using it!


----------



## happy*phantom (Aug 24, 2007)

A proper and fine tut! Btw, you've wonderful lashes! *envy you*


----------



## milamonster (Aug 24, 2007)

i loved this look! & you're gorgeous!also can you pm me where you got your nose ring from? i LOve it


----------



## daFilli (Aug 25, 2007)

really nice, u look beatiful


----------



## AppleDiva (Aug 25, 2007)

Very pretty!!!!


----------



## sassychix (Aug 25, 2007)

thanku all sooo much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im so glad u guys loved it!


----------



## Esperansa_b (Aug 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_Ohhhh it looks awesome! You should wear naturals because they look great on you!_


----------



## nunu (Aug 27, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## _Drugz (Aug 27, 2007)

Wow neutral colors suit you very well.


----------



## sassychix (Aug 29, 2007)

hehe never thought of that
thanku guys so much


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 29, 2007)

pretty pretty!!


----------



## ompietubs (Sep 9, 2007)

beautiful, love those lush lashes!


----------



## sassychix (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanku


----------



## Shadow (Sep 11, 2007)

great tut ... very detailed .... neutrals look fabulous on you!


----------



## sassychix (Sep 12, 2007)

thanku!


----------



## Tomatina (Sep 13, 2007)

really natural and beatiful!
thanks for your tutorial! i'll try asap!


----------



## soaked (Sep 13, 2007)

awesome tut, thanks for posting!!


----------



## ompietubs (Sep 14, 2007)

ur lashes are to die for babe. u rock this look, not too overdone very tasteful m/u. thanks for the great tute!


----------



## sassychix (Sep 15, 2007)

awwww thnks doll


----------



## melliquor (Sep 15, 2007)

You look fantastic in neutrals


----------



## chazza (Sep 15, 2007)

oooh hey! i know you from LJ sgspree community - you were once in my sephora spree! XD gorgeous makeup..i'll keep a lookout for your fotds and tutorials more often!


----------



## Miss World (Sep 15, 2007)

looking great


----------



## sassychix (Sep 16, 2007)

aww thanks dolls


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 16, 2007)

You do look stunning! Thanks for sharing this cool tut!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Oct 5, 2007)

amazing look .. i love it


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 5, 2007)

not very neutral but still very cute!


----------



## sassychix (Oct 8, 2007)

thanku!


----------



## Ketchup38 (Feb 21, 2008)

I love it! Totally trying hint of blue ..to spice up my natural look.next time..


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 21, 2008)

I love how it has a hint of color! Perfect for the office


----------

